# The crew tonight



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Aww is that second photo a German shepherd!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute! Do you quilt?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No i cant sew for crap. I bought the quilt at walmart l


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes thats my german shepherd she was my $100 find on Craigslist 6 years ago. Best Craigslist find i ever got. She is stellar with all farm animals, birds,cats, chickens,kids,adults


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The gray/white cat in the 2nd & 4th pics looks like my previous wife's favorite cat. His name was Sam. She loved that cat.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thats kashi my ragdoll, he came from a shelter who got a bunch of ragdolls from a hoarder breeder


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I probably should know this but what is a Hoarder breeder?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Someone who thinks their a breeder but ends up with too many pets to take care of.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep. Kashis breeder had over 50 cats. Kashi was a stud cat and one of her top show cats. 
The shelter took the cats out 25 at a time as there were so many.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Kashi is a lucky kitty.They all look happy and comfy,kings and queens of the house.I'm still waiting to see the goats in the bed(kidding).


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Noooooo goats in the house... lol...noooooo.
If they were bottle babies ok, but not at this age.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

What about pigs in the house?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol noooo


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Love the black and white! Looks like my cat I had growing up, except it was a long hair. 

had a friend who's daughter spent the night a while back, kid fell in love with our piggy, went to the breeder we got her from 2 days later and bought a black one and kept it inside for months. (Parents were not happy with me, LOL) Along with 4 other dogs. they are suprisingly easy to potty train....cute as all get out too..of course, not as cute as mine though!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

After seeing all the dog hair my sis husbands dog sheds I'm having a inside pig


----------

